# Chadds Ford, PA:



## Cory (Mar 4, 2016)

Started today not leaving home without my camera. Could be a new thing:


----------



## canonix (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I really like the light-shadow capture. The focus on a daily scene is cool, but maybe just a little bit too less dramatic don´t you think? I mean it is a nice picture but not extraordinary.


----------

